# Rocker arms



## 05_HUMBLER (Jul 18, 2005)

I have been looking into getting aftermarket rocker arm. Does anyone know what the stock rocker arm (ratio?) is? I assume they are 1.5. I've read that if you put 1.6 it's good for 10 hp. To me that's a pretty cheap mod with a preety good gain. Let me know what you guy's think.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Go 1.8's, SLP sells them and they are very nice pieces... I'm starring at them right now! (for another customer):cheers


----------



## 05_HUMBLER (Jul 18, 2005)

Sounds good. One question; will I have to replace my push rods or lifters? Thanks for your help


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

If you do the rockers, no, the only thing I would recommend is replacing the valve springs to something that can take the added stress, problem is, once you do both you can buy a cam cheaper.


----------



## 05_HUMBLER (Jul 18, 2005)

Thanks, what type of springs would work best?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

SLP sells a kit, you can check it out on www.slponline.com:cheers


----------



## 05_HUMBLER (Jul 18, 2005)

Hey thank's for your help Dealer :cheers


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

Stock is 1.7 ratio, according to SLP's web site


----------



## Felix C. (May 18, 2005)

*1.8 rockers*

All lot less money would be to use the LS7 1.8 ratio exhaust rocker. Something like $144.XX + Tax + Shipping for a set of sixteen. p/n 12579617

And LS2 GTOs have LS6 type springs. Good for the additonal lift the 1.8s would supply. 

All you need are the rocker arms.


----------



## 05_HUMBLER (Jul 18, 2005)

> Stock is 1.7 ratio, according to SLP's web site


Thanks Nick! Yeah I just read that too...I dont know what I was thinking 



> All lot less money would be to use the LS7 1.8 ratio exhaust rocker. Something like $144.XX + Tax + Shipping for a set of sixteen. p/n 12579617
> 
> And LS2 GTOs have LS6 type springs. Good for the additonal lift the 1.8s would supply.
> 
> All you need are the rocker arms.


With that part number I assume they are GM parts? Thanks for the info, I will look into them.


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

05_HUMBLER said:


> With that part number I assume they are GM parts? Thanks for the info, I will look into them.


Me too!! 



> P/N 12579617


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

It's going to push the lift to .600 on the intake and .596 on the exhaust, you *NEED *better valve springs!!!!! I'll sell the LS7 rockers for 144.00 + shipping + tax, but you still *NEED* valvesprings!


----------



## 05_HUMBLER (Jul 18, 2005)

> It's going to push the lift to .600 on the intake and .596 on the exhaust, you NEED better valve springs!!!!! I'll sell the LS7 rockers for 144.00 + shipping + tax, but you still NEED valvesprings!


I'll take your word for it! Can you give me a good price for rockers and springs?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

05_HUMBLER said:


> I'll take your word for it! Can you give me a good price for rockers and springs?


PM SENT.:cheers


----------



## 05_HUMBLER (Jul 18, 2005)

PM recieved  Thanks


----------



## Felix C. (May 18, 2005)

Correction.

Other fellow is correct. These springs are apparently good up to the lift of the what LPE includes with the GT2-3 camshaft. Which has .571"/.581" lift. 

I would have sworn LPE advised someone the springs were good to .600" but cannot find the citation. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## 05_HUMBLER (Jul 18, 2005)

You are right sir :cheers


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Felix C. said:


> All lot less money would be to use the LS7 1.8 ratio exhaust rocker. Something like $144.XX + Tax + Shipping for a set of sixteen. p/n 12579617
> 
> And LS2 GTOs have LS6 type springs. Good for the additonal lift the 1.8s would supply.
> 
> All you need are the rocker arms.


I know this is an old thred, but has anyone else heard of this? Will the LS7 rockers fit the LS1?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Call Steve aka. Gtodealer, aka. Radio, you will find his phone number in this thread. He knows his sh*t when it comes to the LS1.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Good stuff. Thank you!:cool


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

my guess is no because they are offset to prevent interference from the cathedral ports. very much like the l92 heads use the offset rocker arms.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

koman said:


> my guess is no because they are offset to prevent interference from the cathedral ports. very much like the l92 heads use the offset rocker arms.


That is true. The LS7 uses square wider ports than our tall narrow ports.
www.corvettemuseum.com/specs/2006/LS7.shtm


----------

